# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ошибка!1С ЗУП 8,3 ОбщаяКартинка.История: Имя не уникально!

## НатальяВорожбя

Добрый вечер!!! Помогите пожалуйста решить проблему. Не ложится обновление, ни через конфигуратор, ни автоматически. Ошибка ОбщаяКартинка.История: Имя не уникально!

----------


## sudakov1

> Добрый вечер!!! Помогите пожалуйста решить проблему. Не ложится обновление, ни через конфигуратор, ни автоматически. Ошибка ОбщаяКартинка.История: Имя не уникально!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LyBa/qxucJVD3U

----------


## Masik777

> Добрый вечер!!! Помогите пожалуйста решить проблему. Не ложится обновление, ни через конфигуратор, ни автоматически. Ошибка ОбщаяКартинка.История: Имя не уникально!


Ну я обновился и с этой ошибкой. Вроде и ничо.

----------


## avm3110

измените имя картинки и все будет ок

----------


## DoCaru

не обращайте внимания - это после обновления платформы, картинка История появилась в самой платформе. Обновляйте, потом 1С сами уберут

----------


## DrDrDrosos

Да, у меня тоже такая постоянно выскакивает, база функционирует без проблем.

----------


## Valeant

http://forum-1c.ru/index.php?topic=75991.0 от 29 Июл 2020



> Описание:
> При применении конфигурации в конфигураторе 8.3.17 появляется сообщение в конфигураторе ОбщаяКартинка.Информация: Имя не уникально!
> 
> Причина неисправления:
> В конфигурации содержатся объекты (картинки), для которых появились одноименные аналоги в платформе 8.3.17. Устранение этих коллизий планируется в будущих версиях при переводе конфигураций на платформу 8.3.17.
> Игнорировать эти сообщения или использовать для разработки платформу 8.3.16.

----------

